# Firstly yet pretty!!



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

I did something terrible yesterday. I bought a rat from a pet shop :/ oops!! But I had to!! There were originally two in the tank at the shop but the other one was sold  so I couldn't just leave this poor pretty girl on her own, already worried the other one may have gone to an inexperienced home with no other ratty friends  But, her being a pet shop rat, no doubt born on a horrible rat farm, she's not used to humans, doesn't know what treats are, doesn't know how to use a hide box  so sad. She bites me out of stress and fear, but she's slowly learning biting me wont make me go away  she had a bit of toast off me earlier that I offered and I put a tshirt of mine in with her so she can get used to my smell. I've taken to visiting her often but for short periods if time so can get used to me being around and learn that I dont mean no harm. Hard with treat training as I'm offering all sorts but she just doesn't seem to understand its edible :/ Bless, and she's so small too!! If her crappy pet shop start to the world doesn't contribute to her size, I'd pin her at 4wk old. Hard to tell though. Oh a







nd she bruxes like crazy!!! I think that might be stress though. Here are some pics I got if her, she's just adorable!!!




























Oh, I named her Lightning!! ^____^


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww! She's so adorable! Good luck with trust training!

One of my girls that I rescued from being a feeder (this was before I knew about how it contributes to breeding mills) was always super tiny, she never reached a "normal" size. I don't believe she was a dwarf, I think it was just poor breeding and that they seperated her from her mother too early. It's probably the same thing with your little girl.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Such a beautiful rat.
She'll come around with all the love you're giving her.


----------



## skirised (Apr 14, 2012)

She's beautiful! Don't worry, she'll learn to trust you and she'll soon discover how good treats are. You're doing a great job. Even though buying from the pet shop isn't the best idea, it's wonderful to be giving those little creatures a chance to have a good life and lots of love. I see an animal in one of those tiny cages and can't help wanting to bring them home. 
It sounds like you'll give her the care she deserves.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

How pretty is she! Lottsa hugs.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

Aw thanks guys! I think she's adorable!!! And I'm already making progress! Was giving her cuddles earlier and she nipped me twice, but this time not enough to draw blood like before  she's already starting to trust me, she had some banana and cookie crumble baby food from a spoon while sat on my lap. She seems to love my boys too, they been sniffing around her cage when they were out. She'll be getting spayed at some point and then she can play with them! My boys seem more gentle than my girls and I'm worried about introducing them when the time comes :/ my girls are really rough! Also, pretty sure she's got an RI. Sneezing, red discharge at nose and non-stop drinking!!! O_O surprised she's not a water balloon by now :/ she's booked in for wed


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey my girls love the banana and cookie crumble too! Much better than the apple one.

Also, I'm wondering if she's a bit older- her colour's faded _really _quickly for 4 weeks. All of my roans have been pet shop bred (not necessarily bought from pet shops, but they originated there) so poor breeding, but they were still very dark at 10 weeks. She seems to have lost the baby face too. 
My roan now is nearly a year old but she's really tiny- about 280g and 6 inches long. I thought she was younger than she was when I got her but now I see she's just small. So's her sister so I think it's poor genetics/diet.

Anyway, either way she's very cute


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I dug up some photos of my small girl for comparison

This is Annie about 3 months. You can see her in comparison to his leg, and even though she's stretched herself all the way out she's still small. Her colour is about the same as yours too.

















I don't know how old she is obviously, just my guess would be she's a bit older. Pet shops generally tend to breed rats so often and young that the mothers aren't able to provide for their litter properly, resulting in stunted growth.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

She's beautiful! I love the triangles on her head. Glad you saved her, and I'm sure she will turn into a big squish soon enough  Does she have a name?

So interesting that you say she doesn't know what treats are or how to use a hidebox - my newly adopted babies, who are about 3 months old, are the same way and I was very surprised by it. This morning I finally got them to take a little yogurt off of a spoon, but it took a while of me sitting there holding the spoon upto their noses.

Sorry, off topic - but Malty, that is the most adorable bug and flower hammock in the picture with your girl rat. Love it!


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks 

Sorry Cloud, I didn't want to hijack your thread!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Daw she is very pretty! 
Her coat coloration reminds me of one of my bridge girls, Honey. <3


----------

